# Weicher Rand



## ::emanuel:: (13. November 2002)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich angehängtem Foto.
Wie mache ich diesen weichen Rand??
Das würd mich echt mal interessieren. Hab schon die Suchfunktion benutzt aber leider nichts gefunden.

LG
Emanuel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

Da ich hoffe, da Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast den Button  "lieb zu haben" ( er mag jeden Mausklick ) und ebenso vermute, das Du nur den Suchbegriff nicht wußßtest, helfe ich Dir hiermit:

Suchbegriff: Vignette

Und eines der erfolgversprechenden Ergebnisse sollte dieses sein:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=16553&highlight=Vignette

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und "nacharbeiten" und guten Lernerfolg!

Cu on Board

Cutti

N.S.: Solltest Du nicht gesucht haben, gewöhn Dich an unseren besten Freund des Boards!


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (13. November 2002)

- Auswahl erstellen
- Weiche auswahlkante wählen 
  --> 15px (halt mit wert rumspielen)
- Auswahl umkehren
- Delete drücken
- fertig *g*


Ich geh davon aus, dass du die grundkenntnisse
mitbringst.


----------



## subzero (13. November 2002)

also..du erstellst auf deine ebene eine maske....
dann nimmste das auswahlwerkzeug...
dann das cerlaufswerkzeug.....wählst dort oben links den kreis aus!
dann spielste etwas damit herrum..und schon hasse dat..


----------



## ::emanuel:: (13. November 2002)

*Danke*

Hi  

Wow, das hab ich echt nicht erwartet, dass ich so schnell so viele Antworten bekomme. Danke vielmals!  

Have a nice day!
Tschüss,
Emanuel


----------



## subzero (13. November 2002)

hasset den hin bekommen..???


----------



## ::emanuel:: (13. November 2002)

Ja, habs mittels Maske und Verlauf hinbekommen.  
LG
Emanuel


----------

